# Zotac GTX 480 AMP!  Welcher Wakü Kühler ??



## PreyGon (10. Juli 2010)

*Zotac GTX 480 AMP!  Welcher Wakü Kühler ??*

Hallo zusammen und zwar habe ich mal eine frage,
passt der Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - EK Water Blocks EK-FC480 GTX EK Water Blocks EK-FC480 GTX 12350 auf die Zotac GTX 480 AMP! karte? oder welcher  komm da rauf ? Will die in meinem Wakükreislauf einbauen !

Lg Timo


----------



## Xel'Naga (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zotac GTX 480 AMP!  Welcher Wakü Kühler ??*

Ich denke für die GTX480 gibt es noch keinen Hersteller der andere PCB's produziert, 
daher gehe ich mal schwer davon aus das es passt.

Auf Nummer sicher gehen und auf die Homepage des Hersteller und genauer nachsehen !


----------



## PreyGon (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zotac GTX 480 AMP!  Welcher Wakü Kühler ??*



Xel’Naga schrieb:


> Ich denke für die GTX480 gibt es noch keinen Hersteller der andere PCB's produziert,
> daher gehe ich mal schwer davon aus das es passt.
> 
> Auf Nummer sicher gehen und auf die Homepage des Hersteller und genauer nachsehen !




Ich hoffe mal das der passt  Würdet ihr einen besser kühler nehmen oder ist der schon gut ?


----------



## hirschi-94 (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zotac GTX 480 AMP!  Welcher Wakü Kühler ??*

Poste mal einen Link zu deiner Graka...


----------



## oxoViperoxo (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zotac GTX 480 AMP!  Welcher Wakü Kühler ??*

Also verstehe mich nicht falsch, aber warum willst du 80Euro mehr für eine von Werk übertaktete Graka ausgeben, wenn du die Garantie durch den Kühlerwechsel eh verlierst? Sogut wie jede 480 schafft doch 800MHz GPU Takt. Für mich ist das rausgeschmissenes Geld.


----------



## Cey (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zotac GTX 480 AMP!  Welcher Wakü Kühler ??*

Auf jeden Fall. Die AMP! zeichnet sich doch gerade dadurch aus, dass sie einen besonderen Luftkühler draufmontiert hat. Wenn du den eh abmontieren willst, brauchst du die dir auch nicht zu kaufen. Die werkseitige Übertaktung ist auch nur ein Gimmick.
Für Wasserkühlung lieber Referenzdesign kaufen. Bei der Karte von EVGA hast du sogar noch Garantie wenn du den Wasserkühler draufmachst (10 Jahre^^)


----------



## Madz (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zotac GTX 480 AMP!  Welcher Wakü Kühler ??*

Und eine GTx 480 würde ich eh nicht kaufen.

zu heiss
zu teuer
zu wenig Mehrleistung fürs Geld und die Leistungsaufnahme(ggn. die 5870)
verbrät 50w mehr als eine 5970, ist aber viel langsamer


Die GTX 480 ist unterm Strich die schlechteste Nvidia Karte seit langem. Dazu kommmt noch diese "nette" Meldung.

heise online - Bremst Nvidia CPU-PhysX-Effekte künstlich aus?


----------



## PreyGon (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zotac GTX 480 AMP!  Welcher Wakü Kühler ??*

Hatte mich auch schon überlegt mir die Hardwareluxx - Preisvergleich zu hollen.

Ich hätte schon eine "normale" HD 5870 von Powercolor und ist schon am anfang defekt gewesen(gelbe punkte im bild).Hab sie dann eingeschickt und warte schon 3 monate auf die Karte.

Hab denen gesagt, ich will mein geld wieder .

Es will ich mir eine andere hollen.

Aufjedenfal bessere mit Single-GPU.


----------



## Madz (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zotac GTX 480 AMP!  Welcher Wakü Kühler ??*

Kauf dir diese: Hardwareluxx - Preisvergleich


Die Eyefinity edition ist übertrieben und viel zu teuer.


----------



## zøtac (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zotac GTX 480 AMP!  Welcher Wakü Kühler ??*



PreyGon schrieb:


> Hatte mich auch schon überlegt mir die Hardwareluxx - Preisvergleich zu hollen.
> 
> Ich hätte schon eine "normale" HD 5870 von Powercolor und ist schon am anfang defekt gewesen(gelbe punkte im bild).Hab sie dann eingeschickt und warte schon 3 monate auf die Karte.
> 
> ...


Du schließt 6 Monitore an? oO
Ansonsten kann man auch ne normale HD5870 nehmen, die is günstiger
Edit: Und da braucht man noch schweineteure Adapter um an die Eyefinity Karte anzuschließen...


----------



## PreyGon (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zotac GTX 480 AMP!  Welcher Wakü Kühler ??*



hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Poste mal einen Link zu deiner Graka...


 


Hardwareluxx - Preisvergleich


----------



## Madz (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zotac GTX 480 AMP!  Welcher Wakü Kühler ??*

LOL, 530€ wie  Und dann hat die ganz sicher kein Referenz Layout, man kann also keinen Wasserkühler montieren.


----------



## PreyGon (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zotac GTX 480 AMP!  Welcher Wakü Kühler ??*



Madz schrieb:


> LOL, 530€ wie  Und dann hat die ganz sicher kein Referenz Layout, man kann also keinen Wasserkühler montieren.



hmmm ok und was haltet ihr von der anderen karte ?


----------



## Madz (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zotac GTX 480 AMP!  Welcher Wakü Kühler ??*

Sagte ich doch bereits. Überteuert, es gibt dafür keinen Wasserkühler und du schliesst sicherlich keine sechs Monitore an, oder?


----------



## PreyGon (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zotac GTX 480 AMP!  Welcher Wakü Kühler ??*



Madz schrieb:


> Sagte ich doch bereits. Überteuert, es gibt dafür keinen Wasserkühler und du schliesst sicherlich keine sechs Monitore an, oder?



Danke
Nee tut ich nicht! 

Und was ist wenn ich mir einfach die normale version hol? Hardwareluxx - Preisvergleich
und da denn kühler draufpacke ?

Oder seit ihr alle gegen die GTX 480 ?


----------



## Madz (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zotac GTX 480 AMP!  Welcher Wakü Kühler ??*

Die Karte ist nur 10-15% schneller als eine 5870, verbraucht aber den Strom einer 5970. Dazu kostet sie 100€ mehr. Merkst du was?

Für die 447€ bekommst du eine 5870 inkl. Kühler.

Welchen TFT nutzt du eigentlich?


----------



## PreyGon (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zotac GTX 480 AMP!  Welcher Wakü Kühler ??*

Ich nutze einen 24 Zoll


Die 5780 war auch nicht das so was ich mir vorgestellt habe 

Vielleicht hast du ja einen bessern tip?


----------



## Madz (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zotac GTX 480 AMP!  Welcher Wakü Kühler ??*

Nein. Ich habe selbst eine 5870 und kann sie bnur empfehlen.


----------



## PreyGon (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zotac GTX 480 AMP!  Welcher Wakü Kühler ??*



Madz schrieb:


> Nein. Ich habe selbst eine 5870 und kann sie bnur empfehlen.




von welcher marke ? hast du auch eine wäku drauf?


----------



## Madz (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zotac GTX 480 AMP!  Welcher Wakü Kühler ??*

Eine Gigabyte. Leider kein Referenz Design, darum werde ich sie bald gegen eine entsprechendes Pendant tauschen.


----------



## PreyGon (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zotac GTX 480 AMP!  Welcher Wakü Kühler ??*

Also hast du die Hardwareluxx - Preisvergleich 
oder 
die Hardwareluxx - Preisvergleich


----------



## Gamer_95 (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zotac GTX 480 AMP!  Welcher Wakü Kühler ??*

Um die Disscussion hier mal zu beenden:
Die GTX480 AMP ist im Refernzdesign.
Wieso sollte sie denn bitte sonst ein Loch im PCB haben obwohl das bei dem AMP Kühler garnicht gebraucht wird???
Ausserdem verliert man bei Zotac bei einem Kühlerwechsel auch nicht die Graranite.
Wenn du jetzt doch eine andere Karte nehmen willst dann von ASUS oder EVGA.


----------



## PreyGon (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zotac GTX 480 AMP!  Welcher Wakü Kühler ??*



Gamer_95 schrieb:


> Um die Disscussion hier mal zu beenden:
> Die GTX480 AMP ist im Refernzdesign.
> Wieso sollte sie denn bitte sonst ein Loch im PCB haben obwohl das bei dem AMP Kühler garnicht gebraucht wird???
> Ausserdem verliert man bei Zotac bei einem Kühlerwechsel auch nicht die Graranite.
> Wenn du jetzt doch eine andere Karte nehmen willst dann von ASUS oder EVGA.


 

DANKSCHÖN 

Bin ja noch ein Neuling!

Habe mich jetzt für die endschieden Hardwareluxx - Preisvergleich 

dazu werde ich mir den holen 
*Koolance VID-NX480

*Aus dem Bericht http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...80-wasserkuehler-im-vergleich-update-2-a.html
Echt ein super Bericht . Vielen Dank​


----------



## Cey (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zotac GTX 480 AMP!  Welcher Wakü Kühler ??*

Gamer95, Zotac gibt KEINE Garantie bei Kühlerwechsel!



> In particular, the warranty will not be valid if
> 
> - the product has been modified and/or willfully damaged in any way
> - the serial number has been altered, defaced or removed
> - the GPU cooler fan has been removed or replaced.


(quelle)


----------



## Gamer_95 (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zotac GTX 480 AMP!  Welcher Wakü Kühler ??*

@ Cey
doch 100%.
Ich hatte früher eine GTX260.
Kühler gewechselt, und nach einer weile leider defekt.
Dann habe ich den Zotac Support angeschrieben ob die Garantie bei Kühlerwechsel bei Zotac erlischt...
Das wurde mit einem klaren nein beantwortet und die Karte wurde anstandslos ausgetauscht.


----------



## oxoViperoxo (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zotac GTX 480 AMP!  Welcher Wakü Kühler ??*

Hast du die Email dazu? Mir wäre das auch neu.


----------



## Schrotti (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zotac GTX 480 AMP!  Welcher Wakü Kühler ??*



Madz schrieb:


> Und eine GTx 480 würde ich eh nicht kaufen.
> 
> zu heiss
> zu teuer
> ...



Das hat hier überhaupt nichts zu suchen.

Lebe du doch mit deinem flimmrigen AF Filter!


----------



## Gamer_95 (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zotac GTX 480 AMP!  Welcher Wakü Kühler ??*

@ oxoViperoxo
Puhh, das ist schon 1 Jahr und 5 Monate oder soo her 
Anfang 2009.
Vielleicht hat Zotac das mitlwerweile auch geändert.
Keine Ahnung!
Vielleicht kommt hier ja nochmal einer rein der vor kurzem was mit Zotac zu tuen hatte.

@ Schrotti
*zustimm*
Jeder soll die GraKa kaufen die er will.
Manchen ist der Stromverbrauch einfach egal.
Und in reinem Gaming Rechnern interressiert die Lautstärke meistens auch nicht.

Ich steige jetzt sogar von der 5870 auf GTX470 um wiel mir die 5870 zu laut, zu teuer ist und einen zu hohehn Stromverbrauch hat. Kein Wunder, es ist ja auch ne Matrix :p


----------



## oxoViperoxo (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zotac GTX 480 AMP!  Welcher Wakü Kühler ??*

Also hier hin gehört sowas schon, aber nicht so wie er es geschrieben hat. Im ATI Fanboy Modus ^^. Aber vor einem Kauf sollte man die Vor- sowie Nachteile einer Grafikkarte kennen. Ich z.b. hatte noch nie eine ATI, da ich mit Nvidia immer sehr zufrieden war. Deswegen bilde ich mir auch kein Urteil über ATI. Maximal gebe ich neutrale Testergebnisse weiter.

Man muss auf jeden Fall sagen, dass die Aussagen von Madz nicht der Wahrheit entsprechen.

@Gamer_95: Solltest dich bei dieser Karte aber auch nach einem anderen Kühler umsehen. Denn der Referenzkühler ist schon auf Staubsauger Niveau. ^^

@Preygon: So würde ich es auch machen, nur den EK nehmen, da er mit optisch besser gefällt. Aber wie du in dem Test auch herauslesen kannst, geben und nehmen die beiden sich nicht viel. Zotac ist eine Top Marke, würde mir aber vieleicht die EVGA nochmal anschauen, denn dort, wie schon erwähnt, verlierst du nicht die Garantie bei einem Kühlerwechsel. Denke mit deiner Kombi wirste aber schon glücklich werden.
Noch ein Tipp am Rande: Bevor du auf Wakü umbaust, teste die Karte 2 Wochen auf Herz und Nieren. Denn eine Grafikkarte verreckt wenn meist in den ersten Arbeitsstunden. Und somit haste noch Garantie.


----------



## Riot_deluxe (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zotac GTX 480 AMP!  Welcher Wakü Kühler ??*

Also ich hatte erst eine HD5870, diese dann verkauft und mir eine 480GTX geholt, da ich unbedingt 3D-Vision nutzen wollte.

Leistungsvorsprung gegenüber der HD5870 -wie hier schon erwähnt wurde- ca. 15%.

Übertaktungspotenzial ist ungefähr gleich, bei der 480GTX meiner Ansicht nach noch ein bisschen höher. Eine 480GTX lässt sich mit Wakü problemlos um 30% übertakten und bleibt dabei noch schön kühl. Bei mir max. 55° im Gegensatz zu den 85° bei Standardkühlung. 

Meinen Empfehlung:

*GTX480*

Wenn du 3D-Vision nutzen willst
Dir die 15% mehr Leistung wichtig sind

*HD5870*

Wenn du Geld beim kauf und Strom sparen willst.
Dir die 15% weniger Leistung egal sind


----------



## Madz (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zotac GTX 480 AMP!  Welcher Wakü Kühler ??*



> Man muss auf jeden Fall sagen, dass die Aussagen von Madz nicht der Wahrheit entsprechen.


Wo entsprechen meine Aussagen nicht der Wahrheit?  Klar ist die GTX 480 ~15% schneller, aber die sonstigen Features haben alle einen mehr oder weniger faden Beigeschmack.


----------



## Cey (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zotac GTX 480 AMP!  Welcher Wakü Kühler ??*

Den Innovationspreis bekommt Nvidia für die GTX480 bestimmt nicht, dafür ist die Verlustleistung einfach viel zu groß.

Sollte man 3D in Erwägung ziehen führt an Nvidia halt kein weg vorbei. Wenn man mit brutal hoher Auflösungs und AA/AF spielen will, ist man mit der als stärkste Single-GPU-Grafikkarte (>SLI/CF) vllt auch noch am besten beraten, ansonsten hat ATIs Grafikkartengeneration wohl die Nase vorne was Lautstärke, Strombedarf und so angeht.


----------



## oxoViperoxo (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zotac GTX 480 AMP!  Welcher Wakü Kühler ??*



Madz schrieb:


> Wo entsprechen meine Aussagen nicht der Wahrheit?  Klar ist die GTX 480 ~15% schneller, aber die sonstigen Features haben alle einen mehr oder weniger faden Beigeschmack.


 


Madz schrieb:


> Und eine GTx 480 würde ich eh nicht kaufen.
> 
> zu heiss
> zu teuer
> ...


 
Und die 5970 hat keinen "faden Beigeschmack" ? Microruckler und schlechter Treibersupport. Belege deine Aussagen bitte mit unabhängigen tests. Bin mir sicher, dass du noch keine 480/470 in deinem Rechner verbaut hattest.


----------



## Madz (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zotac GTX 480 AMP!  Welcher Wakü Kühler ??*



> Und die 5970 hat keinen "faden Beigeschmack" ?


Mikroruckler? Ein Kumpel hat so eine Karte und kennt diese ominösen Mikroruckler nicht. Bisher habe ich sie auch nicht entdecken können. 

Bis du mit der Karte in Regionen gelangst, bei der diese auftreten "könnten", muss schon sehr viel passieren.


Leistungsaufnahme:

Test: Nvidia GeForce GTX 480 (Seite 26) - 27.03.2010 - ComputerBase

Die Karte zieht sogar 60w mehr als eine 5970. 


Siehe beispielsweise Dirt2

Test: Nvidia GeForce GTX 480 (Seite 15) - 27.03.2010 - ComputerBase

Die Karte ist meistens gerade mal 10-15% schneller, als eine 5870.


Und nein, ich hatte noch keine TX 470 GTx 480 und würd emir auch keine kaufen. Die Tests sprechen allesamt gegen die Serie als bestes Geamtgrafikpaket.

Vor meiner 5870 hatte ich eine GTx 285. DAS War eine gute Karte. Die 5870 gefällt mir als GEsamtprodukt aber viel besser, weswegen solch eine Karte in meinem zweiten Rechner schlummert.


----------



## FortunaGamer (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zotac GTX 480 AMP!  Welcher Wakü Kühler ??*

Ich würde dir auch eher zu einer HD 5970 raten wenn du schon das Geld hast. Normal reicht die HD 5870 voll kommen aus. Wenn du eine GTX 480 haben willst solltest du dir lieber eine Karte von EVGA kaufen wegen der Garantie.


----------



## oxoViperoxo (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zotac GTX 480 AMP!  Welcher Wakü Kühler ??*

Wie wurde Last getestet? Mit Furmark? Dann ein nicht aussagekräftiges Ergebnis, da Furmark kein Spiel ist. Eher zwei auf einmal. Also Realitätsfern.

Dirt 2 ist EIN Game. Und unter DX11, was nunmal Zukunft ist, setzt sie sich noch mehr ab.

Es muss sehr viel passieren damit Microruckler auftreten? Spiel mal Crysis. Man kauft sich so eine Karte doch, um noch mehr Details oder AA/AF zu bekommen, und dann kommst du in diese Regionen. ATI hat die Microruckler definitiv nicht im Griff.

Es gibt keine 385!

Habe nie behauptet, dass die GF100 ein gelungenes Gesamtpaket ist. Die 480 wäre mir auch zu extrem, würde eher auf eine 485 warten. Aber wer maximale Leistung will, kommt nicht an dieser vorbei.

Und ich will auch die Fermis nicht verteidigen, habe doch gemeint, dass sowas hier hin gehört, nur nicht im Fanboy Modus. Und diesen hast du benutzt ^^


----------



## Madz (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zotac GTX 480 AMP!  Welcher Wakü Kühler ??*



> Es gibt keine 385!


Da du sowieso so ein kleiner KLugscheisser zu sein scheinst, hätte ich von dr erwartet, dass du einen Tippfehler auch als solchen zu erkennen in der Lage bist.



> habe doch gemeint, dass sowas hier hin gehört, nur nicht im Fanboy Modus. Und diesen hast du benutzt ^^


Tja, du hastmich erwischt. Ich BIN Fanboy, aber nicht von AMD oder Intel, ATI oder Nvidia oder von mir aus Seagate oder Western Digital.

Ich bin Fan des besten Gesamtpakets unter Berücksictigung aller Aspekte. Dazu gehören


Leistung
Preis
Energieeffiziens
Features
Produktunterstützung
Service
Garantiebedingungen
allgemeine Qualität

Besonders wichtig sind dabei das P/L und die Energieeffiziens. Hätte Nvidia mit der Thermi durch diesen enormen Stromverbrauch eine deutlichere Leistungssteigerung als "nur" 15% erreicht, vielleicht um die 30-40%, wäre ich der Letzte, der solch eine Karte meidet.
So bleibt das Produkt aber eine viel zu früh und nicht auf die Bedürfnisse bzw. den Wünschen der Kunden entsprechende Lösung, die nicht mit der Brechstande sondern gleich mit der Dampframme und ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste die Leistungskrone erreichen wollte.

Nvidia haben ihre Hausaufgaben somit ziemlich schlampig erledigt und so ist es kein Wunder, dass ich ihnen alle Nasen lang eine sechs bescheinige.


----------



## Domowoi (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zotac GTX 480 AMP!  Welcher Wakü Kühler ??*

Ganz einfach der Preis Leistungungsfaktor und eben einige andere Dinge sinken bei extremer Leistung.
Wenn man doppelt so schnell fahren will muss man eben die 4 fache Leistung haben.
Es gibt Leute die diese Leistung benötigen und Fakt ist dass ATI keine Single GPU Karte hat die diese Leistung hat.
Außerdem sind fast alle Tests mit Vorserienprodukten gemacht worden die um einiges lauter als die aktuellen Retail Karten waren.
Außerdem ist auch die 470 in aktuellen Spielen schneller als eine 5870 und ist dabei billiger.
Die zukünftigen Spiele werden alle mit Tessalation kommen und da haben die nVidia Karten einfach meilenweit die Nase vorn.


----------



## Madz (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zotac GTX 480 AMP!  Welcher Wakü Kühler ??*



> Die zukünftigen Spiele werden alle mit Tessalation kommen und da haben die nVidia Karten einfach meilenweit die Nase vorn.


Man kauft die Karten aber für jetzt und nicht für in einem Jahr. In 12 Monaten sind schon wieder schnellere Karte raus.


----------



## Domowoi (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zotac GTX 480 AMP!  Welcher Wakü Kühler ??*

Ich rede jetzt von Metro 2033, Hawx 2, Crysis 2 und auch einige andere Spiele die schon draußen sind. Außerdem bist Du nicht der der immer sagt er möchte sein Geld langfristig investieren und dann auch lieber mehr auf einmal? Grad beim Thema WaKü? Nimms nicht persönlich aber ich stimme dir in diesem Thema nicht zu in vielen anderen Sachen aber absolut.


----------



## Madz (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zotac GTX 480 AMP!  Welcher Wakü Kühler ??*



> Außerdem bist Du nicht der der immer sagt er möchte sein Geld langfristig investieren und dann auch lieber mehr auf einmal?


Ja, aber eine Wakü kann ich genauso in 5 Jahren wie heute benutzen. Die Grafikkarte aber nur die nächsten 12-24 Monaten, sofern ich immer alle Details auf maximum halten möchte. Persönlich kaufe ich ca. alle 12 Monate eine neue Karte.


----------



## Domowoi (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zotac GTX 480 AMP!  Welcher Wakü Kühler ??*

Aber wenn Du eine 480 kaufst kannst Du länger spielen als mit einer 5870, weil zukünftige Spiele alle Tessalation haben werden und dann auch noch mehr Leistung zur Verfügung steht.


----------



## Madz (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zotac GTX 480 AMP!  Welcher Wakü Kühler ??*

Wenn ich in 12 Monaten eine aktuelle Karte verkaufe, minimiere ich meinen Verlust/Aufpreis und habe trotzdem eine schnellere Karte.


----------



## hydro (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zotac GTX 480 AMP!  Welcher Wakü Kühler ??*

Crysis 2 hat vorraussichtlich keine Tesselation 

Wie dem auch sei, ich stimme Madz zu. Es macht wenig Sinn sich heute eine Karte zu kaufen, die auf biegen und brechen versucht die Schnellste zu sein, das aber mit allen Mitteln erkaufen will.
Und wenn ich mir so manche Benchmarks anschaue, ist Metro unter DX11 auf 1920x1080 bei beiden Karten mehr schlecht als recht spielbar!
Die GTX470 ist da mit weitaus mehr Sinn behaftet als ihr großer Bruder für fast den doppelten Preis.


----------



## Cey (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zotac GTX 480 AMP!  Welcher Wakü Kühler ??*

Metro scheint eh ein sehr schlecht programmiertes Spiel zu sein, so brutal wenig fps damit möglich sind. (zumal die grafik nicht so umwerfend aussieht, find ich)
Würde keinesfalls mein Geld nur nach diesem einen Spiel ausrichten!


----------



## oxoViperoxo (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zotac GTX 480 AMP!  Welcher Wakü Kühler ??*



Madz schrieb:


> Da du sowieso so ein kleiner KLugscheisser zu sein scheinst, hätte ich von dr erwartet, dass du einen Tippfehler auch als solchen zu erkennen in der Lage bist.



Benimm dich mal du Vogel. 

Zurück zum Thema "Zotac GTX 480 AMP!  Welcher Wakü Kühler ??" 

Die Diskussion ATI oder Nvidia ist ja eh mehr oder weniger geschmacks Sache. Wir werden sowieso hier auf keinen Nenner kommen.


----------



## PreyGon (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zotac GTX 480 AMP!  Welcher Wakü Kühler ??*



oxoViperoxo schrieb:


> @Preygon: So würde ich es auch machen, nur den EK nehmen, da er mit optisch besser gefällt. Aber wie du in dem Test auch herauslesen kannst, geben und nehmen die beiden sich nicht viel. Zotac ist eine Top Marke, würde mir aber vieleicht die EVGA nochmal anschauen, denn dort, wie schon erwähnt, verlierst du nicht die Garantie bei einem Kühlerwechsel. Denke mit deiner Kombi wirste aber schon glücklich werden.
> Noch ein Tipp am Rande: Bevor du auf Wakü umbaust, teste die Karte 2 Wochen auf Herz und Nieren. Denn eine Grafikkarte verreckt wenn meist in den ersten Arbeitsstunden. Und somit haste noch Garantie.



Danke schonmal für den Tip !

Weil das ist mir ja schon, bei der Powercolor HD5870 passiert.Da habe ich das mit dem kühler auch gemacht und sie eingeschickt vor drei Monaten! Ich warte zwar seit heute auf die Karte,aber es ging mit der Garantie.Die habe ich in einem Computerladen geholt und da sie das auch nicht verstehen ,warum das so lange dauert,haben die mir ein Angebot gemacht. Das ich dann eine Zotac GTX 480 kriege und dafür 80 € drauf zahl.
Das war dann für mich ok .


----------



## f3rr1s (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zotac GTX 480 AMP!  Welcher Wakü Kühler ??*



Gamer_95 schrieb:


> Um die Disscussion hier mal zu beenden:
> Die GTX480 AMP ist im Refernzdesign.
> Wieso sollte sie denn bitte sonst ein Loch im PCB haben obwohl das bei dem AMP Kühler garnicht gebraucht wird???
> Ausserdem verliert man bei Zotac bei einem Kühlerwechsel auch nicht die Graranite.
> Wenn du jetzt doch eine andere Karte nehmen willst dann von ASUS oder EVGA.



Kann ich bestätigen... der Support bei Zotac ist wirklich klasse E Mail geschrieben kurz danach eine Antwort bekommen.


----------



## Mazzel-92 (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zotac GTX 480 AMP!  Welcher Wakü Kühler ??*

Also, da ich den Thread nich gelesen habe, weiß ich leider nich, auf welchem Stand der Fragenbeantwortung ihr seid... Aber, wenn du immer noch den passenden Kühler suchst, solltest du hier vllt mal reinschauen... Die Karte ist ja schließlich im Ref.-Design...

Gruß
Mazzel


----------



## PreyGon (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zotac GTX 480 AMP!  Welcher Wakü Kühler ??*



PreyGon schrieb:


> DANKSCHÖN
> 
> Bin ja noch ein Neuling!
> 
> ...


 

Kannst du ja nicht wissen ,hatte mir schon einen angesucht !


----------

